# ZZ TOP Documentary on Netflix



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have not watched it as I just received the information today.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Is it out? I didn't think it came out until next week. Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Is it out? I didn't think it came out until next week. Can't wait to check it out.


I started to watch it just for fun...and it looks great. I will probably finish watching it later today as Mrs. Greco has a book club "meeting" at a friend's house. I gave her a DVD of ZZ TOP one year for Christmas (on purpose) and I was right...she wasn't impressed!...LOL. Coincidentally, she didn't like the metric socket set I got for her either.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

May watch this if I don't nap the day away.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

greco said:


> I started to watch it just for fun...and it looks great. I will probably finish watching it later today as Mrs. Greco has a book club "meeting" at a friend's house. I gave her a DVD of ZZ TOP one year for Christmas (on purpose) and I was right...she wasn't impressed!...LOL. Coincidentally, she didn't like the metric socket set gift either.


And she still stuck with you? She must like you or something. Maybe you should pick out a nice guitar for her this year for her birthday.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I'll definitely be watching this. There a whole generation of people out there who think they are just those guys with the beards, spinning furry guitars, and cool car.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> I'll definitely be watching this. There a whole generation of people out there who think they are just those guys with the beards, spinning furry guitars, and cool car.


Being 43, that's what I grew up with. I wore out my brothers Eliminator records. When YouTube can around and I could watch old footage of them I was blown away.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

I watched it yesterday. Their Gimme All Your Lovin’ vid was what captured me as a 13 year old boy and made me want to pick up a guitar so I’ll admit to being a huge fan. 

It left me wanting more when it ended at Eliminator, I’ll admit that, but overall I was kinda “meh” about it.

They don’t discuss much about their personal lives — other than Frank being an addict and I didn’t know that Dusty quietly worked at an airport during their 70s hiatus just to be a regular Joe (no pun intended).

IMO, if you’re a fan you’ll enjoy it but you’re not really missing anything if you choose not to.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

cdntac said:


> I watched it yesterday. Their Gimme All Your Lovin’ vid was what captured me as a 13 year old boy and made me want to pick up a guitar so I’ll admit to being a huge fan.
> 
> It left me wanting more when it ended at Eliminator, I’ll admit that, but overall I was kinda “meh” about it.
> 
> ...


They're a band that while I love, I know basically nothing about. So I'll probably enjoy it even if it's not super in depth.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

torndownunit said:


> They're a band that while I love, I know basically nothing about. So I'll probably enjoy it even if it's not super in depth.


If you don’t know much about them then yeah, you’ll probably enjoy it more.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Saw it in the theatre and really enjoyed it. Even learned a few things and I’m a longtime mega fan.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder, I enjoyed it. Wish they continued the story... Back to the Future, etc etc. Also, they left a lot on the table for Eliminator. They could have gone into the production more. Synth, drum machines, this was the sound that brought ZZ to the masses.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Watched this last night. I'm not a huge ZZ Top fan but those three guys have a great sound and I really knew nothing about them before the MTV days.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

jayoldschool said:


> Thanks for the reminder, I enjoyed it. Wish they continued the story... Back to the Future, etc etc. Also, they left a lot on the table for Eliminator. They could have gone into the production more. *Synth, drum machines, this was the sound that brought ZZ to the masses*.


I'm about halfway through. I was surprised that they told the engineer/producer (Robin Hood) that there could be no overdubs. And then there were.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

allthumbs56 said:


> I'm about halfway through. I was surprised that they told the engineer/producer (Robin Hood) that there could be no overdubs. And then there were.


The manager said no overdubs so they sent the manager to get food so they could do overdubs.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I watched last night and enjoyed it. I love the Tres Hombres album but only discovered it a few years ago as I grew up during their "rebirth" with Eliminator. I definitely appreciated hearing more about where they came from and how they continually tried to re-invent themselves and their music.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I loved it. I listen to First Album to Fandango to El Loco once a month or so.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Watched it last night. I was completely underwhelmed. It struck me as entirely self-serving tripe. It offered little to no insight into WHO they were as people beyond the carefully crafted persona. It honestly made me like ZZ Top less.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven’t finished watching it because company came while I was half way through, but I really enjoyed what I saw so far.

I particularly liked the way they were jamming their old tunes for the documentary, playing them in a very spartan and lean mix, live on the floor.

I was struck by how much space Gibbons leaves between the notes. Reminded me of Miles Davis somehow.

I look forward to watching the rest.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I haven’t finished watching it because company came while I was half way through, but I really enjoyed what I saw so far.
> 
> I particularly liked the way they were jamming their old tunes for the documentary, playing them in a very spartan and lean mix, live on the floor.
> 
> ...


BFG is masterful at spacing and phrasing. Blue Jean Blues on Fandango was a perfect example


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I watched it on the weekend, and enjoyed overall. My Gf and I were laughing out loud at Frank Beard’s candour regarding his drug addiction - not that addiction is funny, but the way he copped to it all, taking responsibility, was refreshing.

We also watched the Miles Davis doc, which is excellent, and certainly digs a lot deeper. For guitar fans, there is some great playing and commentary by Mike Stern.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Thoroughly enjoyed it. I hadn't listened to ZZ Top in quite a while and forgot how good they are. 50 years of playing together makes you very tight.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Merlin said:


> I watched it on the weekend, and enjoyed overall. My Gf and I were laughing out loud at Frank Beard’s candour regarding his drug addiction - not that addiction is funny, but the way he copped to it all, taking responsibility, was refreshing.
> 
> We also watched the Miles Davis doc, which is excellent, and certainly digs a lot deeper. For guitar fans, there is some great playing and commentary by Mike Stern.


Thx for that, I will check out the MD doc.

I watched the ZZ Top doc. and enjoyed it as well. Those first albums were on my turntable quite a bit way back. Fandango is my favorite live album (one sided album).


----------

